# Bluemist Slate Coupe with a White Vinyl Top?



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

Has anyone seen this combo before? Doesn't need to be from the factory. Thoughts?

I am restoring a 65 Tempest Custom Coupe would like to repaint the factory Bluemist Slate, but I have always liked the look of the vinyl tops. The interior will not be the same two tone as per the factory, rather the LeMans/GTO dark blue with a light blue headliner, sunshades and body color lower dash and top of the doors. Wheels are 15 inch black with dogdishes. Part of me thinks black top to match the wheels, the other white, to highlight the Bluemist. (Truthfully, the biggest part of me would like to match the interior dark blue with the vinyl top but I can't find a manufacturer). 

Despite my ramble, any thoughts to what would look best aesthetically? Not looking for someone else to build my car for me, but I tend to be a little color-dumb/blind at times. 

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

think i would go with black vinyl top, don't think the white would be fun to keep clean, another option is two tone painted top, they did this from the factory as well with the landau chrome trim, and i think it would look nice, could match your interior blue that way too and if you have the full length side trim on that custom (mine was deleted at some time and they are impossible to find, not to mention what it would cost if i could find a decent set) all that brightwork would look great on the blue mist background. nice to see your staying a Tempest, if you ask me they are the rarer car as i beleive i have only seen two
on the road in the last 10 years. 

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Wob said:


> Has anyone seen this combo before? Doesn't need to be from the factory. Thoughts?
> 
> I am restoring a 65 Tempest Custom Coupe would like to repaint the factory Bluemist Slate, but I have always liked the look of the vinyl tops. The interior will not be the same two tone as per the factory, rather the LeMans/GTO dark blue with a light blue headliner, sunshades and body color lower dash and top of the doors. Wheels are 15 inch black with dogdishes. Part of me thinks black top to match the wheels, the other white, to highlight the Bluemist. (Truthfully, the biggest part of me would like to match the interior dark blue with the vinyl top but I can't find a manufacturer).
> 
> ...


I'll give you my standard response to questions like this: it's your car and your cash --- if you like the result, go for it. Your opinion is the one that matters most. 

I'm not a fan of vinyl tops personally, but trying to visualize that color combination - I think it'd be both different and classy :cool My only hesitation is the black wheels... now, if you were to add a set of the semi-repro chrome Rallye II's, or some Rallye I's with chrome trim rings, it'd really pop.

Bear


----------



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

Instg8ter said:


> think i would go with black vinyl top, don't think the white would be fun to keep clean, another option is two tone painted top, they did this from the factory as well with the landau chrome trim, and i think it would look nice, could match your interior blue that way too and if you have the full length side trim on that custom (mine was deleted at some time and they are impossible to find, not to mention what it would cost if i could find a decent set) all that brightwork would look great on the blue mist background. nice to see your staying a Tempest, if you ask me they are the rarer car as i beleive i have only seen two
> on the road in the last 10 years.
> 
> 1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket


I actually am going to delete the trim in favor of the classic pinstripes. I am not huge on the trim and 100% agree it is impossible to find even if I went with a OEM restore. The car will not be a clone, nor will it be a stock restore either. There are little things I like about the LeMans/GTO trim (the grills, tail light covers, arrowhead seats) that will or have already been incorporated. It will always be a Tempest Custom (despite it essentially being a LeMans from its trim), but with some trim upgrades as any shadetree mechanic likes to play with. 

Back on the roof issue - I am not sure I have ever seen the two tone paint before. I need to search around. I'm debating a custom vinyl top if they can get the color right though as I have always liked the texture offset it brings. White would be a pain to keep clean for suuuure. But it also may look very crisp and compliment the more subtle Bluemist. Or it may look too WHITE and take away from the light blue headliner. My concern with the black is that it wont look good against the dark blue interior. I have seen Bluemist with a black vinyl top on parchment and it looks beautiful, but I cant picture it with dark blue/light blue.










Bluemist on Blue GTO no vinyl top for reference: http://ultimategto.com/cgi-bin/showcar.cgi?type=lot&pic=/1965/65_00264_1

By the way, your 66 looks like its coming along great! Best of luck. 



BearGFR said:


> I'll give you my standard response to questions like this: it's your car and your cash --- if you like the result, go for it. Your opinion is the one that matters most.
> 
> I'm not a fan of vinyl tops personally, but trying to visualize that color combination - I think it'd be both different and classy :cool My only hesitation is the black wheels... now, if you were to add a set of the semi-repro chrome Rallye II's, or some Rallye I's with chrome trim rings, it'd really pop.
> 
> Bear



Agreed. More or less wanted to know if anyone has even seen one before. And if so just thoughts. Its hard for me to visualize it. As far as the wheels, I love the steelies and dog dishes. There is something so understated and cool about them in my opinion. Even moreso on the factory sleepers, but a Tempest Custom works for me too. I appreciate the opinion on the top too. Good to know I'm not off my rocker totally yet. 


-Rob


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have seen the painted tops, and they look strange to me--very dated. I had a friend with a Nightwatch Blue '65 GTO and it had a Fontaine Blue painted top. Looked really weird. I am not a fan of vinyl tops at all....I've seen what they can do to an otherwise solid car. But, as stated, it's your car. Bluemist slate is a great color. Can't go wrong. You could even have a darker blue vinyl top installed....doesn't have to be black or white.


----------



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

I have been thinking about a top to match the dark blue interior with the Levant grain vinyl. 

I like the vinyl tops though, not on every car or every color, but I am pretty sure I will going with one on mine. 


Thanks for the posts guys.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks Wob, sounds like we are going in the same direction, i am useing 65 seats and the arrowhead covers (best looking IMO). have the GTO grilles already restored for it and am using lemans full tailpiece PONTIAC trim panel all badges will be Tempest Custom with the Pontiac in the grille. i think i have a few picks of the painted top cars, ill see what i can dig up. All that matters is "Its' a PONTIAC!"....LOL


----------

